# Oman Visa run at the weekend



## cascade3 (Feb 6, 2010)

Hi,

I will have to do a visa run next weekend...if anyone is going and has a car I would contribute to gas money! 

If not any advice on using the coach? Can I stop off at the border and jump back on the coach going back to Dubai?

Thanks


----------



## dreamingdi (Feb 6, 2010)

I think travel agents organize visa run "tours" , mostly the travel agents in Deira area do a lot of that type of business


----------



## FRANKDUBAI (Feb 12, 2010)

Im in the same boat! I need to got tommorow (13th February)! PM me if you want to share a taxi! Its pretty cheap! Especially with 2!


----------

